
Todo:  Talk Openly, Develop Openly - _mayo
http://todogroup.org
======
willnorris
I'd recommend seeing the comments from jamesgpearce (of Facebook) and
amateurhuman (of GitHub) on this previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8321995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8321995).
Also, this Wired piece does a really good job of capturing the origins of the
group and what it's trying to do: [http://www.wired.com/2014/09/medieval-
style-guilds-will-rema...](http://www.wired.com/2014/09/medieval-style-guilds-
will-remake-tech-behind-facebook-google/).

Folks are right that the goals are somewhat vague, and some of that is
intentional... we're still working it out. But we realize that we all work at
companies that have formal open source programs that are solving a lot of the
same problems, but we aren't collaborating with each other to the extent that
we could. Particularly when it comes to how we run those programs and deal
with the challenges that are unique to medium to large companies using and
releasing open source. This group is an attempt to start having those
discussions.

------
linguafranca
The goal here seems very vague and not well defined. And the fact that all its
members are high-profile companies worries me that their involvement will
merely been a facade for publicity more than anything truly constructive.

~~~
gavinpc
If this web site is any indication of what they mean by "open"... I don't
think we agree on what that word means.

------
jsmorph
I hope this group can figure out a master contributor license agreement.
Getting together N bilateral CLAs is not ideal.

------
Systemic33
Publicity stunt? The expression "Empty barrelse, make the most noise" comes to
mind.

------
outside1234
Let's say I worked for Microsoft. Why should we join this, as opposed, to say,
putting that energy towards actual open source projects? Assume non-infinite
resources.

